# Flourite formula change?



## wolfen42 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been using some bags of Flourite that I purchased from Pets.com when they had free shipping and ridiculously low prices. (Yes, I helped them burn through their venture capital)

I never had any cloudiness issues with it even with no rinsing during my initial setup.

I've been seeing a lot of comments about water cloudiness and doing a lot of rinsing while getting a tank set up with Flourite.

Does anyone know if Flourite has officially made changes to its formula since about...oh... 1999 or so?


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

i just got some not to long ago cloudiness wasnt there.

i think people just rush to fill up the tank and agitate the crap out of the flourite making the tank cloudy heck you do that with plain gravel and it will make the water cloudy too.


----------

